# Tips for renting out recreational property?



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

We are in the process of purchasing a three bedroom bungalow on a rugged, sandstone portion of the Lake Superior shore. It is about 30-40 minutes from our home, in an unorganized (rural) township.

I will be seeking people to rent on a weekly basis, for a number of weeks throughout the year, to cover the mortgage and expenses, or partly anyway. Due to the rugged shoreline at this location, I will not be seeking young families due to the lack of a sand or pebble beach. I believe it is a perfect location for canoeists, kayakers, fisherman, and snowmobilers. The snowmobile trail is a brief drive up the shoreline. It may also appeal to photographers and artists. I would be targeting both Canadians and Americans, as I-75 terminates at our doorstep.

As we have only dealt with student rentals to this point, if anyone has recommendations regarding seasonal/recreational rentals, I would be appreciative of any tips you may have, including where and how to advertise.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Kijiji & vacation rental boards my understanding from people I know who rent out their cottages is after a while, you get enough people renting your cottage year after year to just keep going and not advertize too much.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you x 2. Your website was part of my research before diving into student rentals several years ago.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha I'm surprised, I'm very realistic about student rentals. You get extra money but you guys work for it. 

I just had a guy have to convert his "student rental" back into a regular rental (Another one where the real estate agent misrepresented the property) after the condo board enforced the rules against short term and rooming houses. 

It is worth it if you can keep a close eye on it yourself. Skyline REIT actually go their start in student rentals.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

I think by ignoring families you are missing a major market. Fishermen and hikers and such are just as happy sleeping in a tent, but families rent cabins.

One thing I learned about the vacation rental market is that people want amenities. Pool, hot tub, beach, boat, dock, small town nearyby to got for supper etc.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Make sure you handle the turnover yourself and do not return the damage deposit until you have checked everything. If the renters are anxious to leave, let them leave without their damage deposit and promise to mail any balance owing.


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks to all.


----------

